# Time for L28t, who knows what I dont



## PetrolKill (Apr 12, 2005)

Not that I now alot or anything but I found most of the equipment to go turbo for just a couple benjis but im not sure if i know that all i found is enuff.So....I know i need the intake ,a new ecu ,the turbo ;obviously,so will i need a turbo mani or downpipe or a bov or anything else? im sure there is more so some wise input would be greatly respected. Thanks, oh and do you think a T77 for 250$ would work nicely?


----------



## PetrolKill (Apr 12, 2005)

oh yeah , is it nesecity to swap my flat tops for compresions sake and if so will my stock head work 'em?and how abot an svt focus fuel pump all i know is it pumps more petrol than a cobra's does ok last question does anyone if a N/A throttle body has less bore than a turbo's?(280z)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

PetrolKill said:


> oh yeah , is it nesecity to swap my flat tops for compresions sake and if so will my stock head work 'em?and how abot an svt focus fuel pump all i know is it pumps more petrol than a cobra's does ok last question does anyone if a N/A throttle body has less bore than a turbo's?(280z)


Actually SCC tested the pump and I thought they concluded that was not true. Anyway here is a helpful article on the L28 from NPM that is worth reading. 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/april05/ask_sarah/


----------



## PetrolKill (Apr 12, 2005)

ahh thanks for the artcle,by the way she mentions 450-700hp with upgraded injecters and MAF,is that with the stock turbo you think?,it dosent specify


----------

